# TCP/IP not enabled for this connection



## flavio7 (Aug 25, 2007)

I recently clean installed my laptop HP Pavilion dv2000 with an AMD Turion64x2. The problem is that I can't connect to the internet. It's giving me TCP/IP is not enabled for this connection.Cannot proceed. When I type ipconfig /all

IP routing enabled........NO
Wins Proxy Enabled..........NO

Is it a driver I'm missing?


----------



## techsoul (Jun 7, 2007)

is TCP/IP protocol installed?

in the command line, try 

c:\>ping 127.0.0.1 _(press enter)_

and tell us what it says


----------



## flavio7 (Aug 25, 2007)

I pinged 127.0.0.1 and I'm able to ping fine.
received = 4, lost = 0.
pls advise


----------



## techsoul (Jun 7, 2007)

r u connecting through a wireless connection? 

which PC are the modem and router connected?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's see the whole IPCONFIG

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## flavio7 (Aug 25, 2007)

here's the result for my ipconfig /all

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
<C> Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

c:\Documents and Settings\Administrator.A-A065PKUAKSLF5>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : corwxpkabdi
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Wins Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A5-F8-F5-9F


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

For XP-SP2, use the following stack repair.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.




For a previous patch level of XP, use the following repair.

Automated WINSOCK Fix for XP


----------



## flavio7 (Aug 25, 2007)

I tried both the *netsh winsock reset catalog *and *netsh int ip reset reset.log*
Rebooted the PC still I'm getting the same thing TCP/IP is not enabled for this connection. Cannot proceed. the new Ipconfig /all is giving me this.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
<C> Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

c:\Documents and Settings\Administrator.A-A065PKUAKSLF5>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : corwxpkabdi
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Wins Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A5-F8-F5-9F


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You don't appear to have a wired adapter, are you trying to connect wirelessly? What appears in Device Manager under *Network adapters*? Are there any devices with error codes anywhere in Device Manager?


----------



## flavio7 (Aug 25, 2007)

under *Network Adapters*

1394 Net Adapter
Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN

Other devices with questions marks on them are:

1.Coprocessor
2.Other PCI Bridge Device
3.SM Bus Controller
4.Unknown Device.

Do you think I will need driver updated? I installed one from the HP site
but it doesn't work. Any suggestions?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There you go. You are missing the drivers for your wired NIC, it's probably that "unknown" device. It could also have simply failed and not be appearing.


----------



## flavio7 (Aug 25, 2007)

I still can't find the correct driver. Tried with all the Windows digitally signed drivers. I think it's a Intel(R) PRO Network Adapter Driver. Downloaded from HP site still it doesn't updated.
Pls advise....


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I can't really say. I'd talk to HP tech support and ask them specifically what driver you need and where do you get it.


----------

